# Need answer



## Ahmed!sayd (Dec 20, 2020)

Most be rich to join in egypt?


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 22, 2020)

You need to ask the Freemasons in your own country.


----------



## Ahmed!sayd (Dec 22, 2020)

There is no forum in Egypt, can I open one and be supportive of it? I have all the human resources. I only need your support?


----------



## Winter (Dec 22, 2020)

Ahmed!sayd said:


> There is no forum in Egypt, can I open one and be supportive of it? I have all the human resources. I only need your support?



We cannot help you in any way.  There is no regular recognized Freemasonry in your country.  Further, several of your posts raise serious concerns about your legitimacy, that you just wanted a job or a laptop or the Lodge there took your ID.  There is no help you can get on this forum.


----------



## Ali Al Jamil (Dec 27, 2020)

Ahmed!sayd said:


> Most be rich to join in egypt?



I dont know, ask the 33 lodge.


Skickat från min iPhone med My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 11, 2021)

Ahmed!sayd said:


> There is no forum in Egypt, can I open one and be supportive of it? I have all the human resources. I only need your support?


I'm not sure if it's your English or not but no as you're not a Freemason anything you do will not get any support from real Freemasons for obvious reasons. While there is no recognised (by my Grand Lodge anyway) Freemasonry in Egypt there is an organisation purporting to be masonic which is where you should direct your enquiries.  It is called the Sovereign Grand Lodge of Egypt and you can easily find it on the Internet.


----------

